# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Thoughts about sciroxx and its reviews

## XxAndreaxX

Hi, I was a big fan of Sciroxx, I got my best results so far.
But lately Ive been reading very mixed reviews. Some people very pissed of their service, and quality. Others, very pleased of service and quality aswell.
Now, quality is always very subjective, you do things right and you get good results, you do things wrong, and no matter if overdosed, underdosed or fake, you wont get good results.
But for the service... man Sciroxx is a freakin disaster, hes not able to send you a correct full order, I mean, at the end he always fulfills the order, but you have to wait maybe 3 months. So I dont understand all that reviews about good service. Id like to read a review which says, bad service but good quality.
My concern is, did his quality get worse, and all these good reviews are made by sciroxx itself?? WTF is going on, Id go back to Sciroxx for my next cycle, but Im too concened, the good reviews are fake.

----------


## qscgugcsq

> Hi, I was a big fan of Sciroxx, I got my best results so far.
> But lately Ive been reading very mixed reviews. Some people very pissed of their service, and quality. Others, very pleased of service and quality aswell.
> Now, quality is always very subjective, you do things right and you get good results, you do things wrong, and no matter if overdosed, underdosed or fake, you wont get good results.
> But for the service... man Sciroxx is a freakin disaster, hes not able to send you a correct full order, I mean, at the end he always fulfills the order, but you have to wait maybe 3 months. So I dont understand all that reviews about good service. Id like to read a review which says, bad service but good quality.
> My concern is, did his quality get worse, and all these good reviews are made by sciroxx itself?? WTF is going on, Id go back to Sciroxx for my next cycle, but Im too concened, the good reviews are fake.


agreed service sucks... but at far as I used... hormone wise it was legit.
but way too much BA in his prop which make it damn painfull...

----------


## XxAndreaxX

> agreed service sucks... but at far as I used... hormone wise it was legit.
> but way too much BA in his prop which make it damn painfull...


never tried prop but their sust had some slight PIP. when did you used to take sciroxx?? because 2 years ago, for me it was very legit. I'm really between Kalpa and Sciroxx and can't choose.
I also read many many reviews about their HGH that's so good and legit, with BW and so on... man is that possible??? If their HGH would be legit, man, its even cheaper than the chinese crap out there...

----------


## NACH3

> never tried prop but their sust had some slight PIP. when did you used to take sciroxx?? because 2 years ago, for me it was very legit. I'm really between Kalpa and Sciroxx and can't choose.
> I also read many many reviews about their HGH that's so good and legit, with BW and so on... man is that possible??? If their HGH would be legit, man, its even cheaper than the chinese crap out there...


Then most likely its faked! I wouldn't even bother w/HGH unless it's RX! Or go the peptide route which is safer(as the Chinese are putting substances in there fake GH so it will give you a dealing like GH(so fvk that)...

----------


## Bstrong

I have used sciroxx recently Pentadex 300, it is very clean seems to be dosed properly and I have seen good results. I would love to here more about this brand from other people as you always have your doubts and thinking could I be gaining more if you know what I'm saying.

----------


## tdoe11

Garbage. It's been proven again and again across the web to be underdosed dirty and sometimes straight bunk. Used to be good years ago. Steer clear.

----------


## XxAndreaxX

> Garbage. It's been proven again and again across the web to be underdosed dirty and sometimes straight bunk. Used to be good years ago. Steer clear.


but did you try that? because 2 years ago, it was very well dosed, and last year, a mate did a drol50 cycle, did gain maybe 2-3kg @ 50mg day, but his cycle lenght was less than a month.
Don't know maybe I'l go with Kalpa again this time.

----------


## tdoe11

A couple years ago it was ok. I did find a spec of black crap in a vial though. Then my friend had no gains, plus we both got 100% bunk var from them. I trashed mine. Never again

----------


## XxAndreaxX

Thanks for the input. I don’t usually mind about service, if it sucks, as long as quality is ok. I know, you always have to get all your gear together several months before cycle, so service plays a really small role. With UGL, its always only about quality.
Its funny that UGL write so many fake reviews about theirselves on forums, and they’re easy to spot.
Service top notch, good comunications bla bla bla, quality, I put on some real size, others posts there their BW to prove the purity, WTF, who would ever make the effort to post his BW, to show the gear is G2G?? Others say, Tren was smooth, no PIP. No pip??? Tren without some PIP, can’t be even tren Idiot.

----------


## qscgugcsq

> never tried prop but their sust had some slight PIP. when did you used to take sciroxx?? because 2 years ago, for me it was very legit. I'm really between Kalpa and Sciroxx and can't choose.
> I also read many many reviews about their HGH that's so good and legit, with BW and so on... man is that possible??? If their HGH would be legit, man, its even cheaper than the chinese crap out there...


used them about 2 years ago too.
was legit but extremely painfull.

but 100% legit. (a friend tired NPP and deca , both great and smooth)

I havent tried them since...

----------


## JWP806

I ran their test e, tren ace and deca and had pip with all of them but had good gains. This was about 2 years ago though and I've seen enough bad stuff online about them since then to steer clear.

----------


## Keep_It_Moving

steer clear from sciroxx....ive been scammed by them so much it makes me sick...lost thousands of dollars...




> Hi, I was a big fan of Sciroxx, I got my best results so far.
> But lately I’ve been reading very mixed reviews. Some people very pissed of their service, and quality. Others, very pleased of service and quality aswell.
> Now, quality is always very subjective, you do things right and you get good results, you do things wrong, and no matter if overdosed, underdosed or fake, you won’t get good results.
> But for the service... man Sciroxx is a freakin disaster, he’s not able to send you a correct full order, I mean, at the end he always fulfills the order, but you have to wait maybe 3 months. So I don’t understand all that reviews about good service. I’d like to read a review which says, bad service but good quality.
> My concern is, did his quality get worse, and all these good reviews are made by sciroxx itself?? WTF is going on, I’d go back to Sciroxx for my next cycle, but I’m too concened, the good reviews are fake.

----------


## moanfoanfo

I've been ordering somastim for the past couple months, did bloods and it's legit.
Very rare to get good gh in Canada. Also tried his IGF-1 LR3 and got great results. 



Get it direct from sciroxx and you'll be good to go

bloods 10IU injected into deltoid and drawn 2hours 45 minutes afterwards

----------


## FeSBR

Oh man, that is great news...I got some coming soon. :7up:

----------


## Schwarzenegger

Test that I tried was underdosed

Viagra is good to go, comes in blister packs. 

His HgH and IGF is good to go. Tested on different sites and I also submitted mine for testing. GH is top quality. 

Test is definitely underdosed tho

----------

